# Dreaming of my ideal Nigerian dairy buck...



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Just want to know what's around; I'm going to be needing one within the next couple of years. He needs to be within a few hours' driving distance.

Genetics I'm looking for:

DAIRY ABILITY
1. Very high udder capacity
2. Long, even lactation
3. Large, easy to milk teats
5. Reasonably well conformed udder
6. High butterfat/good taste

HARDINESS
1. Easy kidding
2. Worm resistant
3. Disease resistant

POLLED - I really want polled, but if dairy ability and hardiness knocks me down, I can pass it by.

PRETTY COLOR (brown, gold, & white especially) desirable but not essential

Don't care about conformation as long as he meets the other requirements.  So if anyone knows of one, please let me know!

Edit - Should I have put this as a Wanted in the Goats For Sale?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

In case you didn't know mastitis isn't a genetic problem so it wouldn't cause an issue with his future kids if say his mom had it or his grandmother. :wink: Just thought I would mention it in case you didn't know.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, but I thought very high milkers tended to get mastitis? :shrug: I don't want a milker that sacrifices health to high production. I have heard of a mother and daughter goat that both got gangrene mastitis.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Well if the mother and daughter were both in dirty conditions that would be expected. But I have never heard of Mastitis being in the genes. And even if they are big producers, it won't be a problem so long as they are being milked according to their needs.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me! That's just from my personal experience...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Destree I am with you. Production and genetics should play no role in a goat getting mastitis.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, cool! One less thing on my list.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope you find what your looking for! That would be one heck of a buck!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I know, I'm being slightly unrealistic.  I just want to get as close as I can to that, but probably won't find the perfect one.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think it is unrealistic. It is good to know what you want! 
The worm and disease resistant part will be the hard part. Not sure where you can find Nigerians that are resistant. Healthy and thriving yes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

milkmaid said:


> I know, I'm being slightly unrealistic.  I just want to get as close as I can to that, but probably won't find the perfect one.


Not unrealistic at all!! You know what you want and I'm sure he's out there too :hug:

I have a dream ND doe....I know she's out there somewhere but for right now I'm happy with the 2 wonderful girls I have.
My doe will be hardy, Black with minimal white, Blue Eyes , awesome form with LEGS and the udder of a holstein cow :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...It's not unrealistic! It's really good to be picky about what you want and where you want your herd to go! :thumb: I'm sure the right one is out there waiting for you! :hi5:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

liz said:


> milkmaid said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I'm being slightly unrealistic.  I just want to get as close as I can to that, but probably won't find the perfect one.
> ...


LMBO...hey Liz I have a fainter that has all of those...except she's the wrong breed! ROTFL :slapfloor: :laugh: It's always something!


----------

